
Which Python operations are atomic? (2016) - luu
http://blog.qqrs.us/blog/2016/05/01/which-python-operations-are-atomic/
======
monochromatic
I’m trying to imagine a situation where the risk is worth the performance
payoff, but where I’m still writing python.

~~~
alangpierce
I think succinctness/laziness is the bigger reason you might want to avoid
locking when writing multi-threaded Python code, not performance. If you're
just writing to a global variable or an object attribute, it's nice to be able
to coordinate that between threads without any additional ceremony. Ideally
you wouldn't need to think about it, so it's annoying that it's nearly true
but not quite fully true for Python.

